# I've got to find myself a Yawl



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

I just let my partner buy me out on our Yawl. Patnership was not a good one. I am hooked on the yawl rig. Looking for something in the 33 to 36 foot range with old traditional lines. Any ideas?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Guess your partner said "ketch yawl later" . . . sorry couldn't resist.

Have you considered the advantages of a ketch over a yawl? Since a ketch's mizzen is forward of the rudder post, and a yawl's is aft, on some boats the cockpit becomes more usable. But if it's a yawl you want, a broker at my marina has a beautiful Hinckley Bermuda 40 MKII Yawl listed for 149k that pleases my senses -


----------



## Jack Tar (Mar 5, 2006)

I have to second the B40. Sailed hull #1 as a kid. One of my greatest memories.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmm, does anyone even make yawls anymore?

From Wikipedia

In its heyday, the rig was particularly popular with single-handed sailors, such as circumnavigators Joshua Slocum and Francis Chichester. This was largely due to the remarkable ability of a yawl to be trimmed to follow a compass course accurately despite minor wind shifts. Modern self-steering and navigation aids have made this less important, and the yawl has generally fallen out of favor.

The Hinkley in True Blue's post is a beauty but I would have to sell the house and live on it. Actually, that doesn't sound too bad.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Y'all just have to move to Mobile, Alabama. Y'alls everywhere.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*How 'bout a nice Bristol 35?*

Awlgripped, refit, new traveler, new standing rigging, new Yanmar diesel, new cushions, etc., etc. Located St. Thomas, USVI and ready to rock.


----------



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

B40 is a little too rich for me too. Ketch rig takes up to much of the cockpitt. Yawl rig much more conducive to single handing and dancing without bumping into any masts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Pearson 35 and Tartan 34 keel/centerboarders were both made with yawl rigs, but they are pretty scarce. I recently saw a Tartan 34 on Yacht World that had the yawl rigging available with it, but was not installed. Pearson 35 yawls are (slightly) more common. Also: Allied Seabreeze 35, a very pretty boat but somewhat underballasted, espec. as a centerboarder, and Bristol 35, same centerboard/ballast situation in my opinion. The deep keel Bristol 35 is probably a better choice. There is a sweet little Bristol 32 yawl in my area. I believe they are relatively common.

Other alternatives to the Hinckley B40 would be the Block Island 40 and the Bristol 39/40, both very similar to the Hinckley but generally cheaper, espec the Bristol.

I, too, find yawls attractive, but scarce. I ended up with a sloop, impatience having overcome esthetics. Best of luck; "perserverance furthers." (I Ching)


----------



## Sonofasonofasailor (Feb 22, 2006)

The B40 is one of the prettiest boats ever made IMHO.
That boat just elicits that feeling we all yearn for from a classic sailboat.
'twould be nice.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a Seawolf 41 which is of course a Ketch Rig. But I understand your love of multiple sails. Sailing is afterall an intellectual challenge and an endless exercise of fine tuning to tweak the sails to just the right setting so the boat moves forward efficiently ...Pearson made some pretty nice ketch rigs which might be in your price range.


----------



## anthonycolfelt (Jul 14, 2006)

*Pearson Yawl*



Surfesq said:


> ...Pearson made some pretty nice ketch rigs which might be in your price range.


Here's a Pearson Yawl... http://makeashorterlink.com/?G3A823F6D

Not sure if she's traditional enough lines for you.


----------



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks for the link. She is a wee bit too big. I have a mooring that can take a 37' boat at the most. A lot of the 35's I've looked out feel too small but I can't go above 37.5.

KEEP LOOKING!?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here is a 36 foot ketch.

http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/...A45323%3A408&is=false&incnt=87012&searchtype=


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

While I am not a big fan of yawl rigs, one of my favorite yawls of all time is the Pearson Invicta (the first fiberglass boat and the smallest boat to ever win the Newport Bermuda Race). Dolf Lecompte built yawl rigged versions of theie Northeast 38 and Medalist, both with beautifully finished interiors and nice layouts. A really beautiful smaller yawl is the Tripp Lentch. These are miniature versions of the Bermuda 40. These were gorgeous little boats. (Seafarer built an nearly identical boat at the same yard but I can't recall if it was offered as yawl.) 

Although technically a ketch, the Rozinante is about as pretty a little daysailor as there is. I have always thought that when I got to old to sail high performance boats, I'd buy a Rozinante and spend the rest of my days sailing slowly (but not too slow) and gracefully.

Other clunkier choices might include the Allied built Luders 33 and Seabreeze yawls, or Seafarer's Swiftsure 33, or Pearson's Alberg 35 (I saw nicely restored A35 out sailing. These still are delightfully beautiful boats to look at, even if she was hobby-horsing terribly) or Vanguard yawls. For that matter, almost any company that built CCA oriented sloops also offered a yawl option. 

Good hunting,
Jeff


----------



## SteveCox (Jul 12, 2006)

Not sure about other ketches (or yawls at all for that matter) but the Mariner Ketches have the mizzen mast stepped at the forward end of the cockpit right next to the cabin with offset companionways. 31', 32, and 36' versions for your space. There is no interference with the mast in the cockpit but of course the boom is another story.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://www.boatus.com/goodoldboat/foreaftrig.htm

Neat page describing yawl, ketch, cutters, sloops, etc.


----------



## metrognomicon (Aug 15, 2006)

That boat is absolutely beautiful, and reasonably priced. Wow. If the timing were different I'd be all over it... wish I thought I could keep her up in that condition.



Surfesq said:


> Here is a 36 foot ketch.
> 
> http://yachtworld.com/core/listing/...A45323%3A408&is=false&incnt=87012&searchtype=


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Surfing the Net so you can enjoy your family! lol.


----------



## GreenDolphin (Nov 7, 2008)

*New Yawl Listing you may be interested in...*

Sorry...no boat ads. Cam...Moderator


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

GreenDolphin-

Considering the thread is over two years old, I doubt they're still looking for a boat. Also, you're really not supposed to advertise boats for sail in the forums...


----------



## Axle2121 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just bought a Pearson 39 yawl a month ago and I'm loving it. If you can find one, it's a great boat.


----------



## yawler (Jun 8, 2006)

In fact, I am still looking for a yawl. Not interested in a ketch. I am in New England area. My eye goes to Pearsons. I once had an Invicta but looking for cozier accomodations (beam). Other manufacturers are fine too. If anyone has a handle on an older model (60's-70's), please PM me. I don't want anyone breaking the rules and posting ads here. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Have ya looked at Knutson K-35's? While I have what I think is the only one on the West coast, they are more plentiful in the East.


----------



## sck5 (Aug 20, 2007)

my cousin has a B40. Sweet sailing boat. Not the best on creature comforts but who cares when it is so nice to be up on deck sailing it.


----------

